# [automator] Rechercher dans les dossiers



## m-ric (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

J'ai exclu le référencement de Spotlight des dossiers (par : préférences système -> spotlight -> confidentialité), car ils comportaient des articles et des livres rendant toute recherche illisible.

Néanmoins, j'ai besoin de rechercher dans les titres et les contenus de ces dossiers spécifiques (nommé "articles, revues et livres") et uniquement dans ces dossiers.

J'ai recherché à créer un processus par automator, mais sans résultat concluant.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour ce faire ?

Par avance, merci.
Bonne journée/soirée


Moi, j'ai placé en tête du forum cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui précise (entre autres) :



> Concernant le cas particulier d'Automator, jusqu'à nouvel avis, on en parlera dans le forum accueillant normalement les discussions concernant les applications qu'on veut automatiser (par exemple dans "Internet et réseau" pour l'automatisation d'envois de mails, ou dans "Photo" pour des traitements "batch" de photos).



Donc là, vu qu'il est question d'automatiser des fonctions du Finder, la place de ton sujet n'est pas dans "Applications".

On déménage.


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2012)

Tu peux toujours essayer de créer des scripts en utilisant les commandes en mode texte comme _find_ pour trouver des fichiers par leurs noms ou leurs attributs, ou la famille de _grep_ (_egrep_ inclus) pour trouver par le contenu (pour des fichiers de type texte).


----------

